# /dev/ttyACM0 no user access (SOLVED)

## symbol

Hello, as user running  wvdial I get the message "Cannot open /dev/ttyACM0: Device or resource busy". Su to root and running wvdial works perfectly. So, I changed the permissions so I could access ttyACM0 as user. This works until the next startup when all the permissions are lost and I can't start wvdial as user again.  How do I go about making these chmod's permanent? I've tried this with ttyACM0 in the kernel and as a module but to no avail. I've already changed the permissions on /var/lock so that's not the cause and I've added myself to the tty group.

SymbolLast edited by symbol on Sun Jun 11, 2006 6:50 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## danja

have you checked /etc/devfsd.conf?

----------

## guero61

/etc/udev/rules.d/50-udev.rules

----------

## symbol

hello, Thankyou for your prompt replies. I don't have a /etc/devfsd.conf file danja so I went on to guero61's /etc/udev/rules.d/50-udev.rules file which existed. It was all rather simple really. I just added ttyACMO to the tty section and it worked. Thank you both for your replies. At first I thought "what the F*** is udev? Now I know. Thanks

Symbol

----------

## guero61

No problem; figured if anyone was smart enough to be messing around with a cellular data link in Linux, they ought to be able to do pretty well with the simple location of the file they were looking for.   :Wink: 

----------

